# Does Cardarine shut you down or...



## scottysafc (Mar 21, 2017)

Looking into Cardarine to help me lose that last bit of fat, but have heard a lot of horror stories about how SARM's are just as bad if not worse than steroids. Any reason I should be avoiding this stuff?

Currently eating at a 500 calorie deficit (6 ft 2 200lbs) walk/spritely jog 4-5 miles every morning. 10 min warm up and 10 min cool down on bike in gym +45-50 mins on weights 5 days a week.

Weight doesn't seem to be shifting at all.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

It will have no bearing on your hormonal panel.

However there is many reasons you might not want to take cardarine, you need to look into it rather than just asking random people on the internet if you should take this unscheduled supplement or not.

And it is not a SARM, it is a ppar agonist.


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

When you say last bit of fat, what exactly do you mean? Of all the things we do I see losing weight as the easiest and for most no drugs are needed.

Now maintaining slabs of muscle and getting stage lean is another kettle of fish


----------



## KETONES (Jul 20, 2020)

Bought some recently!


----------



## scottysafc (Mar 21, 2017)

Youdontknowme said:


> When you say last bit of fat, what exactly do you mean? Of all the things we do* I see losing weight as the easiest* and for most no drugs are needed.
> 
> Now maintaining slabs of muscle and getting stage lean is another kettle of fish


 Really?

Had a read up on it and decided against it. TBH I think it's getting to me a bit eating less and I'm looking for an easy way out. Head screwed back on properly ha!


----------

